# Grub Error 23: Error while parsing number

## doors

hi,

ich bin ein gentoo neuling und habe nun so ziemlich alles fertig

installiert,bin jetzt bei der installation von grub.

also:

#emerge grub

#grub

bis jetzt keine problemme aberbei der nächsten eingabe

bekomme ich immer ein problem.

grub> root (hd0,0) 

Grub Error 23: Error while parsing number???

ich habe schon einige zeit in foren gesucht bzw google

habe aber nichts gefunden was mir weitergeholfen hätte.

ich hoffe es kann mir hier einer einen hinweis auf meinen fehler geben.

danke im voraus

----------

## kurt

halo

mach mit mal "mount" und das was er aussgibt schreibst du hier ins forum

oder du weist was du in der /boot/grub.conf eintragen must

übrigen

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make install

```

instaliert dir den kernel ins /boot und er heist dan vmlinuz  :Wink: 

also post mal die ausgabe von mount

gruss

kurtLast edited by kurt on Wed Sep 03, 2003 7:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

ist Gentoo das einzige System auf deiner Platte, oder fliegt da noch nen Windows rum? In welcher Partition liegt /boot?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## doors

hi,

ok habe mount eingegben,sieht wie folgt aus

cdimage linux#mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/cloop on /mnt/cloop type ext2 (ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/.init.d type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbdefs on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)

/dev/hda3 on /type reiserfs (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

cdimage linux#

----------

## doors

hallo dertobi123

auf dem rechner liegt sonst kein anderes system

windows war auch keines auf dieser platte,

zumindest das letzte halbe jahr nicht.

vorher war eine beta von mandrake drauf,

habe aber mit cfdisk die platte von allen partitionen gesäubert.

meine /boot liegt/dev/hda1

danke dertobi123

ps: habe vorher ein danke an kurt vergessen tut mir leid kurt danke

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

wie sehen deine CFLAGS / CXXFLAGS aus? Isses möglich, dass die etwas _zu_ aggressiv sind?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## kurt

und loss geht's

```

cp /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample /boot/grub/grub.conf

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

wie folgt editieren

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

splashimage = (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 1.4

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3

#kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

title=Gentoo 1.4 old

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3

#kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

#title=Windows XP

#root (hd0,0)

#makeactive

#chainloader (hd0,0)+1

#title Windows 98

#root (hd0,2)

#makeactive

#chainloader +1

title Install GRUB into the hard disk

root    (hd0,0)

setup   (hd0)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

die vga auflösung's variante ist abhängig von der kernel konfiguration

```

nano -w /etc/fstab

```

wie folgt editiren

```

/dev/hda1      /boot   ext3         noauto,noatime      2 1

/dev/hda3      /      reiserfs      defaults         1 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw            0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

#usbdevfs   /proc/bus/usb      usbdevfs      defaults      0 0

```

usbdevfs ist abhängig von der kernel configuration

grub instalieren

```

grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

```

netzwerkkart etc. wie in der anleitung

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-install.xml

fiel spass   :Very Happy: 

gruss

kurtLast edited by kurt on Wed Sep 03, 2003 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doors

hallo

>>wie sehen deine CFLAGS / CXXFLAGS aus? Isses möglich, dass die etwas _zu_ aggressiv sind?

hier sind die einstellungen die ich bei den flags in /etc/make.conf

geändert habe.

USE="apache2 cdr dvd gphoto2 mozilla mysql perl samba scanner usb videos innodb"

sonst habe ich hier aus unwissen nichts verändert

gruß doors

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

das sind die USE Flags, CFLAGS sehen z.B. so aus:

```
CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Wie sieht das bei dir aus?

@kurt

Das Problem ist, dass doors schon bei der Installation scheitert.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## doors

hallo

danke kurt

sehr umfangreich werde das ganze ausdrucken, und beginnen so hin zu bekommen.

sorry fals ich mich heute nicht mehr melde muß morgen früh raus.  :Crying or Very sad: 

eine kleine frage habe ich dennoch noch :

habe ich eine möglichkeit von dem im eigentlichen fertigen gentoo

ohne X ,eben so wie es nach der installation sprich jetzt, in der

konsole einen screenshot zu machen und in an einen ander rechner zu schicken?

derzeitige installation heist Gentoo Linux 1.4_rc4 Installationsanweisung

Kapitel 23. Kofigurieren des Bootladers.

installation stage1

einzige abweichung die ich gemacht habe war das ich mir als editor mc installiert habe

#emerg mc   :Smile: 

danke im voraus und noch einen schönen abend

gruß

doors

----------

## kurt

hallo doors

leider klingt deine aussage nicht gerade berugend das mit stage1aber hofentlich hast du das mit der chroot gemacht also Kapitel  8

welches stageX hast du verwendet bzihungsweise für welchen prozesor eventuel wär dan stage1 gar nicht erforderlich. @dertobi123 hat ein ungutes gefühl und hat angst du könntest dich ein par stunden vergebens hingesetzt haben und einen schlechten eindruck vom guten gentoo bekommen.

das mit dem mc war keine schlechte sache  :Very Happy:  jdoch um brobleme zu vermeiden sollten sloche sachen bitte erst nach stage3 gemacht werden also nach Kapitel 13 wie dus hofentlich auch gemacht hast  :Very Happy: 

Kapitel 23 ist nicht aktuel daher ich empfele dir auch die vom Kernel README /usr/src/linux-2.4.22/README zu lesen zeile 164 wird auch die funktion make install erleutert. bitte nur lilo oder grub installieren ein "ls -l /boot" zeigt dir auch an was make install alles ins /boot installiert hat.

für ein imitsch gibt es veschieden möglichkeiten mit "tar" ist eine davon "man tar" listet dir alle befehle auf  oder alternativ doku  http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/arbeitenmitdateien.html#AEN3342

zweite möglichkeit wäre zum beispile mit "mc" und der tast "F2" die fält bei dir weg da du dazu ein zweites linux installiert haben müstest   :Sad: 

drite möglichkeit mit "dd" infos "man dd" zudem must du wissen das die partischen auf dem zweiten system minststens gleichgross ist um die dd metode zuverwenden aber das weist du ja alles nicht war  :Wink: 

also meine empfehlung mit "tar" proc darf dazu nicht gemountet sein auf /mnt/gentoo/proc

@dertobi123

Hallo Tobias

ich hab guttes vertrauen in die jugend die so locker an's gentoo geht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *kurt wrote:*   

> @dertobi123 hat ein ungutes gefühl und hat angst du könntest dich ein par stunden vergebens hingesetzt haben und einen schlechten eindruck vom guten gentoo bekommen.

 

Etwas unglücklich formuliert, gebe ich zu ... Ich wollte dich darauf hinweisen, dass die schönste Konfiguration nix nützt, wenn die Installation von grub scheitert.

 *kurt wrote:*   

> @dertobi123
> 
> Hallo Tobias
> 
> ich hab guttes vertrauen in die jugend die so locker an's gentoo geht.

 

... und ich habe ein großes Vertrauen in dich, dass du deinen Post nochmal _gründlich_ überarbeitest und dabei sowohl die Regeln der Groß-/Kleinschreibung, wie auch die der Rechtschreibung beachtest. Es ist schade, dass dich innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit ein zweiter darauf aufmerksam machen _muss_, aber was du da schreibst ist _leider_ nur äußerst schwer, bis gar nicht verständlich.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## doors

Hallo Kurt

danke für dein nettes posting.

>>leider klingt deine aussage nicht gerade berugend das mit stage1aber hofentlich hast du das mit der chroot gemacht also Kapitel 8 

welches stageX hast du verwendet bzihungsweise für welchen prozesor eventuel wär dan stage1 gar nicht erforderlich. @dertobi123 hat ein ungutes gefühl und hat angst du könntest dich ein par stunden vergebens hingesetzt haben und einen schlechten eindruck vom guten gentoo bekommen. 

Ich habe natürlich chroot gemacht, betr: "stageX" habe ich stage1-x86-1.4_rc4 genommen und die dazugehörige anleitung verwendet.

prozessor auf dieser maschiene ist ein p3 celleon 533mhz

habe mir das ganze schon vor ein paar monaten gesaugt.

about @dertobi123, keine stunde des lebens ist vergebens wenn etwas neues gerlernt wird.

 "NIEMALS ANZUFANGEN AUFZUHÖREN UND NIEMALS AUFHÖREN ANZUFANGEN"

das mit dem mc habe ich nach stage 3 gemacht.

das das kapitel 23 nicht mehr aktuell ist muß ich mir ansehen und eventuel die neue ausdrucken.

>>@dertobi123 

Hallo Tobias 

ich hab guttes vertrauen in die jugend die so locker an's gentoo geht.

"jugend forscht wir bauen eine fabrik"

ich glaube ich habe den fehler gefunden.

habe heute grub noch einmal aufgerufen

#grub              //dann folgendes

Probing divices to guess Bios drives This may take along time

end_request: l/0 error,dev 02:00(floppy),sector0

werde ein anderes floppy einzuben und dann neustarten

mit chroot ........ und schon müßte ich wieder im instalieren gentoo sein

fals das nicht funkt beginne ich noch einmal von vorn bis es funkt

vielen dank für die hilfe doors

----------

## dertobi123

Könntest auch du dein Posting bitte nochmal überarbeiten, damit klar wird, wer wen und was zitiert? Danke. 

Gruß Tobias

----------

